# Forelock cut straight across??



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I just got a gelding that has....to put it nicely, been "overgroomed." :lol:

Someone must have, he was in a lease situation with a young girl right before I got him, gotten it into their head that it would a great idea to trim his mane and forelock. And they clearly had no idea what they were doing. There's a trick to these things!

Anyway, his mane is not great but it's long = that seems to hide a lot of the cut-straight-across-at-the-bottom-ness.

BUT his forelock. His poor forelock. 
It hits right above his eyes and it's allll one length, cut very bluntly.

Is there anything I can do to make him look less goofy, any special way of cutting it to disguise the issue? I'm thinking it's just a time thing...but, if there's a way to make it better right now, I am SO all ears.

Here's what we're working with:












Hellllp usssss. :lol:


----------



## Rialto (Dec 12, 2013)

I would split the forelock into three sections vertically. Using regular scissors, I would point cut (make vertical cuts parallel to the hair to thin and blend) the two outer portions by either ear, leaving the middle section at a longer length. This would help create a more natural looking 'v' looking forelock.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry! But that picture just cracked me up! I just can't stop laughing!!!! His face! And OH the FORELOCK!!! 
Hahahahahaha


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

trim the sides so it looks more natural, comes more to a point like a natural forelock, then let it grow out. I knew someone who did that to a draft cross with a really, really thick forelock, only they cut it above his eyes:shock:


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh boy 0.o! WELL i suggest what Rialto said XD!


----------



## ShadowRider (Feb 28, 2014)

Lovely ! I had the same issue and did what Rialto and BlueSpark suggested.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh lord, poor baby!!! :lol: Agreed with the above, and you can do the same general thing to the mane as well.


----------



## AQHSam (Nov 23, 2011)

Using thinning shears (they are scissors with teeth.) A 30 tooth should be good. A 36 tooth will be finer - but you probably want coarser.

If you haven't used these - you don't open/close/open/close/open/close. Open/Close, clean out teeth, and repeat in a different spot.

What I would do is cut once or twice about 1/3 up from the blunt edge. This will thin out the bulk in that area.

Repeat 1/4 up from the blunt edge to thin out some more bulk.

Now, working just at the blunt edge, cut a few times, moving the scissors each time, to "soften" the edge. 

You can also part the hair as suggested and using the thinning shears soften the length (long) edges and create shape. You can also gather it completely together in the center of the face and thin in a V.

Now, here is the bad news. Several people have told me that forelocks never grow back. Manes will. Tails will. Forelocks, don't. I hope they are wrong.

Avoid straight scissors like the plague. Only skilled groomers can create softness with straight scissors. And any mistakes will be very noticeable with those blunt bangs.

Work slow. Do a little at a time and stand back to assess. The goal you are trying to achieve is not to remove chunks of hair or length but to create softness and the illusion of natural growth. By reducing the thickness above the blunt edge you will create variation in the length throughout and that will also soften the blunt edge.

Post an "after" photo when you are done!!


----------



## kimberlyrae1993 (Mar 20, 2013)

Forelocks do grow back.. they are part of the main....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I am so sorry but I'm guilty of doing exactly the same thing - if my horses need a quick short back and sides they get one - bangs and all!!!
You could use a Solo comb to thin it out and layer it or you could pull it or you could just let it grow long


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Whenever I see that forelock straight cut, I think of the Three Stooges, one of them, Moe I think, had the same haircut.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I told you about my dad doing this to my mare right??? Lol

I would cut it to a point like the others said.

Did that with my mare and then braided it with MTG every other week. Took her awhile but its grown almost back out. 

Be glad he doesn't have a fro like my boy Charlie lol if that ever happened to Charlie his forelock would just stick straight up like an afro spartan helmet
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Hate to tell you but this makes a nice braid, especially if the horse had been shown in English classes.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for all your help, guys!! 

I'll give your advice a go this evening and report back. *fingers crossed* 
If it doesn't work out, hey, these things grow back. He's still my pretty boy no matter how dorky he looks.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I did the same blunt cut to our old mare a few weeks ago. She kept getting eye infections and I was sick of having to deal with them. She is now being called "M oe-garet" instead of Margaret. Her eyes look great and no amount of tisk tisking will convince me it was a bad idea.


----------



## Frieda (May 17, 2014)

Looks like the horse version of the old fashioned bowl cut. 

I would agree with the thinning shears suggestions.


----------

